# addicted....Again! (now with a pic)



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I finaly got out and shot my first turkey today. I heard him gobblin', set up the dekes, and called, he came on a slow walk 300 yds threw a cow pasture to my set up. I didnt realize it was as big of adrenaline rush as it is. I didnt think the bird was ever gunna get in range. Needless to say I am addicted to somthing else
Little bro taking a pic with it


----------



## Big Sky Scott (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey, Congrats on your "first" and hopefully many more. :beer: Yep, Once your "hooked"... thats it !! Lol !! :lol:


----------

